# Rhasputin asks: Nude mice on antibiotics?



## Mrs. Beach (Sep 20, 2010)

Would it hurt or help to treat a nude mouse that has a cold with antibiotics? (Definitely nude, not hairless.)

(Rhasputin is on the road and asked me to post this.)


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I would only think that if it is Baytril given per dosage with a pipette/syringe, you'd have to be very careful not to get any on their skin so that it will not burn them, as quite obviously, they have no hair to somewhat protect from any burns.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't see why it would hurt. If you're worried about the skin as above you could put the baytril/whatever on a tiny piece of food that would soak it up, like a biscuit (plain cookie) and give that to the mouse to eat.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I don't think its the skin itself that is the concern... Nude mice (nu/nu) are very sensitive to things in general and are by default immunocompromised. Personally I have no idea......but I don't think its just the skin that is a concern.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

In that case you might want to give a supplement as well, like a probiotic. Sounds like not treating might be more dangerous in the long run, but of course it's up to the owner. Some people say that echinacea helps to support a mouse's immune system so if you're into treating animals/people with natural products that is another option (make sure you get the kind with no alcohol in though!).


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank you all for the suggestions. I was told by a vet that baytril should not harm the mouse any more than the cold will. 
There were some stronger anti-biotics that I asked about, and was told baytril would be safest, and to stop if I see any negative effects.

Thanks.
Will also be talking to the lab, where I believe, the mice originally came from.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Rhasputin said:


> Will also be talking to the lab, where I believe, the mice originally came from.


This actual mouse or do you mean the breed as a whole? I would be terrified to take in actual lab mice. God only knows what they were exposed to. 
What sort of Lab do you take them to and why?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

This specific 'model' of mouse, I believe came from Taconic.
God only knows what they were exposed to? Lab mice are kept extremely safe, in sterile environments, and are more well documented than any mice in the fancy. They weren't 'exposed' to anything. 
I'm not sure that this model came from Taconic originally, but this mouse did not. It was bred in-home by someone just like us. 

In fact, the hairless mice currently available from many experienced east coast breeders, came directly from a lab. They openly provide you with any and all information available about the mouse you are getting. The genetics are so well tracked, that I have a hard time understanding half of the genotypes because they can be like 20 letters/numbers long. :lol:


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

I am relieved to hear it was bred in-home. I don't know what it is about a mouse bred in a lab that sounds scary to me...but I am just not sure I would take one direct from a lab. Maybe it's just good old fashioned steriotypes...or perhaps watching the Rats of NYMN too many times as a child. LOL!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I guess I get it.
Like the hairless mice we have now, came from a lab, but there are other versions of the same 'model' that are bred specifically for defects, cancers, and other types of problems, for research purposes. 
Fortunately they are all clearly documented and noted, and the staff is generally helpful when you have questions about a specific model. 

JAX labs, has many perfectly normal varieties like black and agouti and albino, that are bred just as plain base mice, as well as tons of varieties and versions of all kinds of mice.

Nude mice, are supposed to die very early on, if they're kept outside of a sterile environment, because of their immune problems. This strain seems to be resistant to more, since it's been breeding for a while. Unfortunately, there are only 2 mice from this line left, and neither seems very interested in breeding. . .


----------

